# 2nd (and beyond) IVF treatment



## maureen (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'v not been on this site for about 6 months since my last neg cycle. I am going for my baseline scan on the 12th July then its on the rollercoaster again. I had a operation in March to have my one remaining tube clipped as i had read this can give off bad fluid a damamged tube, and effect the embies once implanted, so heres hoping all goes well this time and i get my dream.

Wishing all you girls the best of luck and we will get our dream one day please god.

Luv Maureen (mouk)


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Maureen

Hope you are over the operation - things get back to normal very quickly don't they.

I wanted to wish you all the best for this treatment!

Love lulu xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

maureen 

im wishing you all the luck in the world hun i hope and pray this is a bfp for you im here for you always goodluck 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Mouk,

Glad to hear that you are on the rollercoaster again. We have had 2 failed attempts and it doesn't get any easier. 

I hope that the base scan went well and there are no more delays for you.

Good luck!

With love from,


----------



## maureen (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your wishes and i wish each and everyone on this site the best of luck too.

Lilly i pray for you everyday hen that things work out for you too life has been tough for you xxx

My baseline scan went well girls and i started inj yesterday the 25th, i go back to the hospital on the 12th August to see if my linning is ready to go ahead with the other inj. I wish more than anything else in the world this is it this time and i won't nee to go through this again, and i wish that for all of you.

Love Maureen.


----------



## Pippy and big Ted (Nov 28, 2002)

Dear Maureen,

I have my fingers crossed for. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Thinking of you

Pauline.


----------



## mo131068 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks girls for your good wishes, i will post on Thur and let you know how it went hopefully onto the inj for my wee eggs.

lots of love Maureen xxx


----------



## mo131068 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Just to let you all know i started my inj yesterday for my follicles, i'm so happy everythng is going according to plan.
Hope all you girls are well and tx is going good for you all.

Luv Maureen. xxxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

I had 1st IVF back in Jan/Feb 2005, BFN   ,  Felt so low for weeks afterwards,became very with drawn, didn't want to see friends, family etc, especially friends with young children, was very tearful for weeks and have only recently started socializing again and feel much stronger.  Have discussed with DH to have 2nd treatment in Aug/Sept 05, but I am so cautious of doing so, because if it doesn't work I don't think I can go through the emotional roller coaster again!!

Has anyone had a positive on their 2nd treatment of IVF, particularly with the Sussex Fertility clinic, Southampton??

Hope to receive a response!!

Little.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi little

i'm sure lots of ladies have got a bfp on thier second attempt hun. i know what you mean about not being able to take the emotional side of tx though 

good luck  

pam xx


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

i had my 1st ivf aug 2003 and just had my second ivf and had a positive.

Dont give up hope.  Be positive.

Good luck


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, i'm sure there's is a huge amount of woman successful on there second treatment, the very best of luck to you.

Vix, i was chatting to you on another thread, re,hairdressing and stress. Congratulations, you got a  BFP!!! I hope you are taking it easy now. Keep those feet of yours up as much as poss!!! Let somebody else pull there weight a bit(there's always one who get away with dossing!!!) At least make sure you get plenty of breaks in between clients. Look after yourself. 

Your giving us all an extra bit of hope. 

Little, i hope you didn't think i was being inconsiderate there. I may be starting my first IVF treatment soon and i'm very nervous about it but i think its the likes of Vix's story that gives us all hope. Sending you lots of baby dust

Lilly xxx


----------



## Shi (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Little!

I know how you feel cos I had my first IVF in April/May and have just had a negative result.

I do feel really low and I understand how you can become withdrawn as a way of self preservation.  I do exactly the same.  

After my dissappointment I have decided to push myself.  I am training hard in the gym which has helped me finally sleep a whole night without waking up.  I have changed my diet and after 5 days of this, I am feeling a whole lot different.

I have my review in 2 weeks with the consultant and I am aiming to lose 2 stone before my next treatment.  I am like you a bit afraid of my next go at IVF as I worry I will sink down low again.  It is such an emotional rollercoaster (to coin a phrase) and I took off sick from work.  The next time, now I know what is involved I will just continue to work and try not to let it become the most important thing in my life (even though it is).  I try to tell myself that I have to try, I have to go along this path even though it may not turn out the right thing for me, but I will know I have tried at least.  Then I can turn to something else.  At the risk of sounding religious, I do believe that maybe God has put me on this path and although I don't understand it now, some day, it will all fall into place.  I can't help feeling there is a child out there somewhere waiting for me and d/h and I will find it, even if I have to go to China.  The adoption agencies won't touch us while we are going through IVF.

So lets be positive Little, try to understand this is a journey for all of us.  We must accept it and some day something will happen and you will understand.

I am not an overly religious person and I have just read what I just wrote to you.  I hope you don't feel I am pushing religion.  It is the only way I can make sense of my life, Little, and I just want you to feel the same.  Of course I have times when I could just lie down and cry, but  remember this is the journey.

All my love and I hope I have helped in some way.  I feel so useless, but I can honestly tell you I know how you feel.

Shi


----------



## Zabka (Nov 22, 2004)

Hay you all

Shi - When I read your letter it felt like I wrote it, as u feel exactly the way I feel.
Our first IVF attempt failed same time than yours.  Am going in Mid-June for FET (if the embies survived the frost).
Good luck to you - i will hold thumbs.
I feel positive but afraid to be positive.

Love 
Zabka


----------



## lisa2308 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Little,

We had our 1st IVF & tested 4th April & it was a BFN & we both were heartbroken, it took a long time to get over "that one" & look forward to the next IVF (in a funny sort of way!), everyday I think about when I will become a Mummy & WHY it's not happening (like we all do) & so hope & wish it works on our next IVF, starting soon. I wish you lots of luck with your 2nd attempt.

You have to keep telling yourself to keep going & we will get there. I could cry everyday & do sometimes but we have to fight this.

Take Care

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi everybody,, 

i had the ivf treatement for the first time last year in April, and to my shock and horror it worked (although i was very unwell after they put the eggs back), but it didnt last long and i miscarried at around 9 weeks into my pregnancy.  i started to bleed very badly. :-

it was pretty awful.  i still feel the pain in my stomach today.  if all had been ok the baby would have arrived xmas 2004.....  im going to be contacting the hospital this week to get started in july/aug.im sooo scared and very worried about it.  i have two frozen eggs left (as the hsoptial destroyed 10 of them by mistake) its a long story....

please pray for me and hubby that it goes ok and i will pray for you guys..  its just such a testing time, there is no description to say how one feels...

lots of lve and best wishes to all.. 
may god bless us all

babysmile
x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear Babysmile,
Thank you for replying to my post, so sorry to hear your sad news  , IVF etc is so draining, both mentally and physically, I have never had a positive in years of trying for a baby , but to have a +p, and then have it ripped away from you must be devastating, couples that conceive naturally with no problems just don't realise how lucky and blessed they are.

I was astounded to read that your hospital destroyed 10 of your eggs by mistake!! ?  But I wish you all the success in the world with the remaining two, and hope you get another positive!!

I have gained strength from fertitilty friends, especially when I have hit rock bottom emotionally, it is a testing time but we have to try and remain positive and picture that baby!!

Very best wishes to you and DH
Little


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

Just seen this board..

Little – I can’t tell you of anyone specifically from your area that
Has had a BFP on their second attempt but there are lots and lots
Of people on here all over the country who have…but I know how you
Feel and believe it or not it is still early days for you..

We had our first tx sept/oct last year after waiting for a couple of 
Years to get the go ahead cos of various gynea ops…, which resulted 
In a BFN

I don’t think I realised just how badly I was affected until recently..
My mum died Dec 2003 and I knew I wanted to get the anniversary
Of her passing out of the way before embarking on more tx .  But over the 
Xmas period with my mum’s anniversary and our failure I went into a deep 
Depression which lasted well into January.  I then had an horrendous
Followup appointment which made me realise I was not strong enough to
Attempt another tx for a while and as we wanted to change clinics we 
put off our second attempt until after our wedding in April.  I am 42 and
very conscious that time is a commodity I have very little off, but I knew I
still knew I was not ready to do another tx…. ...

Anyway I ploughed ahead with wedding plans and started to enjoy myself again,
The next tx was far enough in the distance for me not to think about it, but then
When my AF arrived the day after we came back from honeymoon,  I was
devastated to be thrown into this all over again, anyway following a monitored
Cycle and hysterscopy which were ok, my AF has now arrived today again so if my FSH is low enough I start our second tx tomorrow and I am terrified.

Terrified of another failure, resentful that I have found a bit of peace and normality 
Again and was actually enjoying my life and now I am about to embark on something
That could bring me back to a place I don’t want to go…But time is against me and I 
Know that if the outcome is the same I survived it last time and I will survive it this time.  But IVF is our only chance so if I don’t do it I will always wonder ‘what if’ and I can’t live with that 

Just take comfort, as I do that everything you are feeling is normal.  There are people who seem to be able to go from one tx after another, its not that it doesn’t affect them cos I am sure it does, but they either aren’t allowing themselves to think how it has affected them or they feel they must be ‘doing something’ and keep going cos that’s their way of coping.  There is no wrong way….

So all I would say is enjoy the time you and your DH have now and carry on doing what you are doing, don’t worry about what you are going to feel two/three months down the line, cos you can’t predict that  The only way to survive this is to have a bit of ‘normality’ in between.  

And when you get to August September if you’re ready go for it, even if you feel a little apprehensive its only natural.  If you’re really not ready then talk to your DH and put it off a little longer

I wish you and everyone on here luck for the future

Take care

Croc


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi i just wanted to say hello to everyone...ive been given my date to start 2nd IVF...hopefully this time will be a BFP....fingers crossed.....

Just wondering if anyone else is due to start soon?  I posted on cycle buddies but thought i would ask here.

Ive started to be obsessive about my next tx... its driving me     sometimes I wish i didnt have internet access......

alsxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats Good news 
 for your next IVF to be A


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

aww thanks Dizzi....    

what stage are you at?  I see your profile states donor egg from bf..whats BF??        

Sending you lots of luck for your journey      

als xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

BF= Best Friend

my intro!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22697.msg273814.html#msg273814
my latest!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40750.msg624902.html#msg624902

~Dizzi~
I am on the phone ... Sorry


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

oh ok... catch you later...keep us posted would be great to hear how your doing....

chat soon

als


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did you read my Links then 

I should be writing to my clinic  must do it later..... 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Als

It's Louise here, I've just registered today, as needed people in the same position as me to talk to.  I'm not quite at the same stage as you, as am waiting for my next period to see if my HCG levels are ok, so I can start my second go.  Should be here in a week.  I'm really pleased to hear your second chance is here.  It's so upsetting when the first one doesn't work isn't it   , so it's great that you're on the road again, and I wish you all the best.  Keep me updated won't you.  

Take care

Lou


----------



## manders (Nov 10, 2005)

hi als 

manders here! had a look at your profile thingi at the bottom of the page (how do you do that by the way?) and just thought i'd drop you a wee note, as it seems our experiences are very similar.

I too had my first IVF sept/oct - amazingly had two lovely embies put back too, but unfortunately it was a  for me in november as well.

Got my funding through and letter from the clinic last week to say *all go*!!! and although i'm desperate to have another go, decided to hold off until after my holiday (march) when hopefully, my periods will have settled down.

Anyway, i'm blethering now. so just to say a massive  
with this tx . I'll definitely be thinking of you and I'd love a cycle buddie, (even although we're not exactly at the same time. . .) i know exactly what your going through and would love to talk   

Maybe you can help me through my cycle when my turn comes.
loads of 

manders xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all

thanks for the replies!!!!  hope your all ok...

MANDERS: To set your profile go into the link at the top of the page.... and then into modify profile ..... its easy  -  Just wondering how have you managed to get funding twice?  I think its fantastic that you have though!!  when would you like to do your 2nd go? Thinking of you waiting.. November was hard but im more prepared than ever this time... (i think)      where are you having treatment?

LOUISE: Welcome to FF... there are loads of people on here who can support you through those difficult times.. and they dont judge you...everyone is everyone's friend... the site is great...  I hope your HCG levels are ok..are you planning on egg sharing then?  I did egg share on my first go, because of the cost mainly..but now i keep thinking i could have a little bubba out there somewhere.. (scary) where are you having treatment?

DIZZI: Good luck with the BF donor... hope all goes well for you....

Good luck everyone... keep you all posted on my progress...let me know how your all getting on!!!!!     

You can always personal message me at any time..... 

take care 

als xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm starting my second IVF soon.... just waiting for AF to arrive (probably in about a week) and will then be starting d/r on day 2.  Got a BFP last time, but unfortunately the pregnancy didn't last, so I'm alternatively hopeful of getting another BFP and fearful that the same thing will happen.... which would be very hard to deal with!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Northern Sky

Sorry to hear your BFP didnt last...    hope your ok.....    

Looks like we might be buddies... fingers crossed for your 2nd go hun... keep in touch and let us know what stage your at.....

Only a few more days for me!  

 

als xx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Als

Thank you for the welcome.  I've had a laugh today as been in the chat room for the first time.  

I don't know what egg sharing is!!! - could you explain for me please?  I'm having my treatment at Salisbury FC.  Also, could I ask another question please?  Did you start your buserelin the day your period came or a couple of weeks later?

Thanks a lot

Lou
xx


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Als,
I'm hoping to start my second ICSI treatment in March. We too get another free go so its fingers crossed for us and for everyone else trying in March/April.
I will be loggin in each day to see how every one is getting on.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Foxyfc....hope your next tx is a +     keep us posted on when you start etc.....Hope you dont mind me asking but how did you get free treatment twice?  I didnt get it once..had to do egg sharing for a cheaper option first time round... but going the whole way this time sooo very costly....  I thought people could only have one free go.... its brilliant that you can get more than one though...maybe its type of IF? dont know

Louise.. your a pro' already... on the FF site!!! chat rooms wow.... Egg sharing is when you give some of the eggs you produce from the drugs to a recipient who does not produce their own eggs and without them they will never have children.  so if I got less than 6 eggs I would have kept them.. but as I got 18 eggs on my first go.. i gave 9 away and had 9 for myself..however still got a negative and none frozen... but the cost was sooo much cheaper..it only cost £600 rather than £2700...
I am going to start my Burseline on day 21 after my first day of period, thats what i did last time... and this time is the same...its the way my clinic do things...
I will stay on Bruseline for approx 2 weeks and then go onto stimms Menopur ... while on Menopur i will also have 0.5 mils of Bruseline so 2 injections per day when stimms start.. thats approx another 2 weeks.. a few scans later egg coll and egg trans... then the 2ww..   

sending loads a bubbles to you all...

Als xx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Als,

Thanks for the info.  When's your next period due now then hon?  I'm waiting for mine too, but the Buserelin from first go, seems to have stopped it coming!!!!!  Then I've got to go through the same plan as you, providing my HCG levels are down.  They've been so high lately (100+ or whatever it is!), so I'm hoping they'll have lowered.  I waited from Aug last year for them to lower the first time.....  nightmare.

Well, have a good weekend honey

Love

Lou Lou xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone

Im just waiting for period to come then starting second IVF, have had one full IVF and one was cancelled due to poor response.  Cant wait for it to start but so anxious that its not going to work.  Am most worried about poor response.  Good luck to everyone and keep posting!!

Love Cathy xxx


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi girls...i start this wednesday, my 2nd and last attempt.  if all goes well then egg collection will be last week of March. 
Best of luck to those starting again.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Lou Lou  - I dont know about HCG levels, havent been given mine? I was given my FSH levels, they were 4.9 when I done egg sharing last time... dont know what they are this time... but its not as important... To answer your question.. already had AF so on day 21 after 1st day of AF Sunday 26th Feb.. I will start down regging..... then will have to have another AF while down regging before I can start stimms.... blah blah blah...  Not sure why you needed to wait from August last year... maybe someone else could explain?? I would be interested to know.. .keeping fingers crossed for you this time hun and hope the HCG comes right down!!!!   

Foxy - good luck with 2nd go.... keep us posted...try not to worry about poor response.. stay positive until the end...   

Visnjak - Good luck on your 2nd go.... keeping everything crossed for you...I wont be far behind you!!!!   

Northern Sky, Dizzi & Manders  sending you all    how you getting on? Keep us posted girls....

lots a love and   

als2003flower xx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Als

Thanks for the   - same to you loads and loads and loads    

I know why I've had to wait since August hun, it's because of these high HCG levels I've got.  They tell me they are so high due to stress, but they stress me out when they don't let me start my Buserelin in the first place!!!!  It just goes round in circles doesn't it.  Hey never mind, like you, I'm keeping up all the    , and this site has helped me greatly anyway.

Take care, have a good Sunday

Lou
xxxx


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello everyone,
I am due to start d/r in 3 weeks time, currently on day 2 of cycle, this will be our 4th attempt.  Got pg on last ivf but was ectopic and also lost right tube.  Really scared about this cycle but trying to be positive.  Have started having acupuncture which i think helps.

Hope your all smiling and see you on the cycle boards.

love
tay x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Tay and everyone else...

Hope your all doing ok...

group hug coming your way  

back to being a pin cushion as from tomorrow  

als xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping that some of you who have had 2 more more IVF's could help me?

Im coming up for my 2nd IVF and now my clinic has told me that my HIV, Hep B & C, Clamydia (sorry, cant spell) are nearly a year old so will need to have them all again,  the same for DH.

DH is absolutely furious,  he feels really insulted that he has to do these again,  and I feel upset as well.  It feels like someone is questioning us.  

Is it a HFEA requirement that all of these tests are re done every 12 months,  or is this my clinic finding another way of parting us with our money.

If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Thanks  

Katie x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

i have to have them done everytime i eggshare hunni and dh has to have them done evry year as a requirement of the hfea hunni so it is nothing personal to you but it happens to everyone unfortunately.hope this helps.lol.xxx.goodluck.xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Seven

It makes me very angry too that we have to have these tests when we are not in an "at risk" group, but apparently the HFEA insists that you need to have the HIV/Hep B/C tests every so often. Can't remember if it's every 12 months or every 6 months.  (I think it's linked with having the opportunity to have your embryos frozen rather than for having IVF itself, but I'm not 100% certain of that).  There are also rules for testing if there is egg sharing/sperm donation involved but I'm not familiar with these.  I think you just have grit your teeth and bear it, although you could ask them to explain exactly why it's needed, which might help your DH feel less angry.

However, I have never been asked to have a chlamydia test and I've had two cycles of IVF already so I don't think that is an HFEA requirement. (Might be different if there is egg sharing/sperm donation involved). Different clinics seem to have different policies on what tests they require.  If you are really unhappy about having the chlamydia test again, and the clinic won't budge on their policy, you always have the option of going somewhere else that doesn't insist on it. (Though if you are happy with your current clinic otherwise, the test alone maybe isn't a big enough reason to leave them).

Anyway, good luck with your cycle.    

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I was never asked to have the Chlamydia test either, and our treatmenet didn't start till 2 years after our blood tests... Very odd I think.


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

just been reading posts on hiv tests well starting 3 cycle and mine an dh tests was done 13 months ago do they write and tell you because they havent so far or do you think i should ring them and tell them,well they must know its in my records lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Katie

It is a **** requirement to have these tests annually.  Insulting I know.  However I got my GP to do mine for free then gave the results to my clinic.  I'm sure your GP wouldn't mind doing them for you after all with you doing private Tx you're saving him a lot of money !!

dannysgirl xx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey girls

We haven't had a group hug for a few days!  Here it is ...........     

Hope your jabs are going ok hon.

Lou

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya katie, our clinic insists on having every blood test, smears etc repeated within 6 months of tx starting. dannysgirl has offered some good advice, i too think go to your gp, esp if they are sympathetic, they should help you. 
good luck, ceri x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Kateie

My P has always done them no questions asked.  Your local sexual health clinic will definitely to the HIV one too and I saw that Boots of all places do Chlamydia tests.

Betty


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

My clinic insists that virus screen (HIV/Hep) is done every six months.  They won't let us start a new course of tx if it is due to run out midway through ! A pain I know -  I'm used to trudging along to the clinic for scans and bloods but poor DH needs to book another morning off work for it at a time when we want to save his precious holiday allowance. The way I look at though is the clinic are protecting themselves, and if every one entering through their doors is safe then its protecting me too.  It shouldn't really be insulting, after all HIV can be contracted other ways than having sex !!  

Welshbird x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

i had my 2 ivfs within 4 months and had to do all the test both times.. but i went to my gp and got them for free.


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone,

I know the most important thing is getting that BFP,  it just always seems there is another hurdle!

I will go to doctor and get him to do them for us both,  thanks for the advice,  we can put the £200  + it will save us towards the drugs!

The Chlamydia test seems to be more on the basis or where you are!

Good luck and thank you.

K8tie x


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I have been on this web before on my previous try IVF which was a disaster as I had an allergic reaction to the hormones, although I had 2 good eggs, we decided to do IUI which of course was BFN.  Snif!

I did 2 clomid cycles with natural conception......  (It was more fun I cant say!) but BFN again and again.

Now....  I have started a new cycle for IVF (and the last) I am on my 4th day of Clomid and today had my first injection.  I go back to the doc on Thurs to see if I am reacting to the hormones.  And hopefully if all goes well we can at least try once through IVF.  

Just for the record.  I am 43yrs and dh 31. I had 2 m/c at 6w with natural conception.  1 IVF failed.  1 IUI BFN,  2 cylces Clomid BFN, This is my last try as I do not want to take too many hormes.  

Anyone else on the same cycle?

Good luck to all!
NTi


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Hun

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your IVF attempt.  I really hope that this time will be your time....sending you lots of   and   wishes...


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your tx.    

Ellie


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Ellie and Hollysox,

Thank y ou for the encouragement!!     I wish both of you the best of luck and hopefully we can all become mommies soon!  It is so hard and discouraging when you look at the results when they are negative, but somehow we always find the strength to come back for more!  Have any of you got other children? 

lots of     

Diana


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Diana,
Just wanted to wish you luck and say it CAN happen - I'm 43 next week and pregnant with my first child IVF after a miscarriage 3 years ago - everything crossed it will be okay.
Love Vicky x


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Vicky,

Thank you so much for your support it really gives me hope.  Tomorrow morning I am going for EC from what the doc could see there were only 3 good ones the other 3 were still too small.  I pray that this time is my time.  Probably Fri or Sat they will be put back, then starts the 2ww which is agony.  But one step at a time!.  Vicky how many months are u?  Congrats and I wish you all the best throughout your pregnancy and that you will be holding soon your own angel in your arms.

love
Diana


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello,  gawd, there are a lot of posts on here!!! 

I'm 40 (41 in August)  didn't meet a man I wanted to grow old with until I was 36,  hence my late start. I have never been pregnant or even thought I might be,  which I have always known is odd.

Just had a failed IVF,  and am feeling very tearful,  which isn't like me!!!!

I just feel such a bitter failure,  I am now even finding it hard to be happy for others who it happens so easily for,  which is hateful, and I don't want to be like that,  but I can't help myslef at the moment.  I have a 16 year old neice who is pregnant by some ijit boyfriend,  and instead of being a supportive aunty I can't even look at her,  which is so horrible of me.

Anyhow,  I'm at Holly House,  I'm gonna try IVF as often as I can before I reach 42,  trying to stay positive.

Love to all us Fabulous and 40!


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Sibbs,

Im sorry to hear that you had a BFN.  I  know it is very discouraging and really brings you down when you try so hard for something  you want.  Its only natural to feel angry and envy and all the other feelings  you are having but try not to let them overwhelm you.  You still have time to try so dont despair.  You have to be calm and think positive and you will see that all will go well 

I am currently on my 2ww and this time around I am not letting myself get all worked up am I arent I  am I arent I?  It really doesnt do much good to me or to my DH.  If this time doesnt work out I am going to rest for the rest of summer and if in September I feel up to it I will try again if not DH and I will just have to live with it.  

I wish you all the best and sending you all the positive energy that I can to help you get through your difficult time        

love
Diana


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Diana,
You asked how many months I am - 23 weeks tomorrow - I get confused with the months because of the 2 weeks for free you get at the begininning.........
Sibbs - I didn't meet a man I wanted to grow old with till I was 39..........and its normal being very stirred up by pregnant people when you want it a lot - don't beat yourself up for not feeling supportive right now - sounds like you need support given to you rather than to be giving it out.  And I did my first IVF at 42 and a half! for what its worth.
Good luck to you both- much    
Vicky x


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello ladies,  I have just had my 2nd IVF failure,  V disappointed as I had 2 embies put back,  both grade 1 and gone to blasto,  so I was picking out names!!

Anyhow,  am now rethinking,   considering other tests that I didn't even know about before (why has it taken 2 failed attempts for them to mention Lupus and Killer cells??)  Anyhow,  does anyone know where I could get stats on how many times on average it takes for IVF to work.

I know stats are not 100% reliable,  but I'm just needing this bit of info to try and get an idea of how I'm doing and how much more it might take to succeed?

Righto - love to all.     I'm off for a very large glass of red wine

Would REALLY appreciate any answers you guys might have


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sibbs, sorry to hear your 2nd IVF failed - It's extremely hard to cope with a BFN as you are left feeling like you don't know what to do next. 

I can't help you with the stats as I think everyone is different, some people get pg 1st time lucky, others take 2 or three goes or more, some get pg then sadly m/c - it's all so difficult.

The only stats I know of are on the HFEA site - but I don't think they give stats on number of cycles per person.


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Wildcat, thanks for reply.  I'll check out the HFEA site. 

(btw I've got 2 black & white cats,  nice to see a fellow moggy fan   )


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Rasher is one of three - there are lots of ladies with furbabies on my clinic board (woking) - we all need something to love!


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

I know,  my pussycats get slightly more love than they want!!!!      

it does help having something soft and non judgemental to cuddle l when you're feeling down


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Sibbs
I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Get all the tests done you can but try not to worry about stats. I have had doctors tell me that the chances of success increase up to and including the third IVF cycle while others have said they diminish with each BFN.  I finally got a BFP on my third IVF cycle at the ancient age of 42 after 9.5 years ttc without a whiff of a BFP.  I was told that the stats for success on that cycle were less than 5% - if I had thought too much about the odds I might not have kept trying but I am glad I did now (although it's still early days). My advice is to give it your best shot and try not to get too hung up on stats.  Fingers crossed that you will have a 100% success rate the next time.  In the meantime, tell these pussycats you need another cuddle...

Take care.    

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

thank you ellie,  I'm 41 (just!) and you have given me hope.  GOOD LUCK,  hope all goes well for you


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls  

I have just had first IVF and negative. Will go for 2nd IVF begining of new year , after 3 period cycles. 
For those ladies who have had 2 or 3 IVF, do you feel it is harder on your bodies the seconde times? more side effects? more problems, did your ovaries cope the same way or was it more difficult? I am still having side effects from EC and drugs: colitis and sore stomach and trapped wind, I can still hardly sit straight as hurts a lot. My GP gave me some med but although a bit better it is taking a long time to get rid of  toxins and wind. My af that have always been heavy and very very painful were even more painful. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi future mummy sorry your tx was unsucessful   Sorry that you still seem to be quite uncomfetable too hope that sorts itself out soon. Have you tried peppermint tea for the trapped wind? 
i started my 2nd tx after 3 cycles but they're quite short mostly 24 days. My last bleed though was agony, I honestly thought I was going to pass out with the pain   its never been that bad . . .so I think it takes a while for your body to get back to normal. I felt my moods normalize about 3-4 weeks after. this second tx I think my ovaries responded better but got more follies and the same eggs and i think less s/e.
Hope you feel better soon - give it a little time - have a good rest the next few months and prepare your bod for the next onslaught! Best of luck for the new year hun


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi future mummy,

i have just gone through a cycle of ivf in september and i feel that it can take a little time for your body to get back to normal. i was ill with side affects whilst doing the injections for ivf and i only feel that my body is going back to normal now.

goodluck!!

tracey xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi futuremummy

Sorry to hear about your BFN, it must have been a devastating time for you.

I had my first IVF (unfortunately a BFN) in June this year and am due to go for my EC for my second tomorrow (Monday).  There is no way on earth I'd have been able to do this any sooner as it definitely took my body the three months in between time to get back to normal.  I'm still carrying a bit of extra weight, which would be from all the extra protein I'm eating but I still don't feel great.  

As for the second part of your question, I found the side effects much worse this time round - the headaches and hot flushes were worse during down-regging and I've had really bad abdominal pain during stimming.  I don't know my ovaries have coped this time round but I'll have a fair idea after EC tomorrow.  Yes, it has been harder but needs must.

Best of luck for the future and take these few months to get your body back into normal working order and to recover from the disappointment of your BFN.  Keep strong

Much love xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,  
Thanks all for your posts.
catspyjamas, good luck for today.  I hope you don't feel too much discomfort. let us know how it went. How many follies did you have ? 
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Future mummy - we were on the cycle buddies together. Sorry for your bfn  ! We're going for consultant appointment on Friday so will see when I can start again. Sorry you're having all these side effects, hun! I had my bfn on 20/10 (also my af then), and I think this weekend I'm beginning to feel a bit stronger, but it's been a struggle with the symptoms and probably we need to give our bodies time. Try to take it easy if you can.

All the best to everyone on this thread, too.

Rivka x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi rivka, 
Sorry for your BFN. God, it is hard isn't it. And not only do we get the bad news and emmotional pain but we also get hit with the pain of the period and reaction from the drugs.
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

hi everyone, we had a bfn too last week but as I hadn't started my period the hospital said it may be a good sign.  Sadly came on 3 days later and I can honestly say it has been the worst period I've ever had.No amount of painkillers would even shift the pain and I swelled up 2 dress sizes.  Thankfully I've only got a day left (hopefully) until i finish.

I was going to ask when we'd be allowed to start our 2nd cycle from what I've read am i right in thinking 3 menstrual cycles??

Good luck to you all
Em


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emma , sorry for your BFN. I wil know more at my review but from what all the girls said and the way my body feels bruised and not itself, i'd say 3 months or 3 cycles woud be needed to relax and shape up as far as I am concerned. Will take some chinese med and have some accupuncture, in the meantime while trying nat  .
I never have had such a painful and heavy period ( there was a day I had to stay home as I was changing tampax too often to venture out( tampax and pad) Thanks god that was only a day but the pain were for 4 days. 
Even when I had very bad pain before , it was not as much and not for so long. 
Completely knocked out , and on top of it stomach pain due to trapped wind and lowerback pain due to womb contracting more than usual. was still bleeding a bit yesterday ( 8th day) ,today ok, but stomach not yet back to normal.I am getting better though. 
Future Mummy


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI All,

I am back after a 3 month rest from the whole IVF craziness. I am due to start my medication 1st week of January, I can´t say that i am looking forward to it but i am thinking of anything that i can do to help it along more, so already i am booked in for acupuncture and still taking all my vitamins ect and eating a lot healthier.Thinking of going for a detox also and just a lot of positive thinking.
It has been good to enjoy myself away from the emotion rollercoaster of IVF, I must say that i have really enjoyed and found very benefical the Dr Winston programmes, although i cried at most of them..it does give you hope. It has also openned my husbands eyes to it alot more and made him look at things very differently which has helped hugely.
Anyone else due to start in January?
Well off to prepare for New Years Eve now, lovely bath and read my book for starters then off out on the town.. I am praying it is our last year alone, although i did that last year too, although it has shown our relationship to be very strong so it is not all bad.
Anyway Happy New Year to all and EXCELLENT luck to the future..Lets bring lots of babies in to the world this next year.
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there Sarah, and welcome back 

Wishing you lots of          for your tx in January honey. I am just waiting for a match to an egg donor and then can get started - we are hoping for Jan/Feb time!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

I have my appointment tomorrow to Egg share and I am sooo excited and positive! 

Here's to 2007!!! 

Carrie


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi sarah just wanted to say goodluck with this cycle. Am down regging at the mo, went for scan yesterday after downregging for 3-4 weks and am still not down regged. Am facing the worry that all will now be cancelled as have not been to well over the last month and have not responded well to 2 lots of antibiotics either. Just feel so frustrated as i know this is our only funded cycle and it is starting to feel like all is lost again. It's such a mind field, I know that my body will take ages to get kick back into any kind of cycle again if this is cancelled. It's difficult to know what to do for the best, have to phone and speak to the clinic today!
Here's hoping your cyle all goes to plan.
dianna


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Dianna,

Sorry to be thick but what is Down Regging mean

Sarah
xx


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

hi sarah
What I mean by down regging is taking buserelin or similar to shut your body down and stop your natural ycles ready to stimulate your ovaries for IVF.
diannaK


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh I see, I live in Spain and over here you just have to insert a thing called a Nuvaring, it lets your body have a totall rest, so the same thing i think but you can just forget about it apart from the fact that i´m up in the night for a wee because it must press on the bladder some how.

Anyway, how did you get on with the clinic,  hope all was well, it is crap isn´t it when it´s so out of our control. I just sit and have a weep sometimes because i feel so hard done to, but in away i am more fotunate than some, so up comes the smile again..

Let me know how you got on.

Sarah
xx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just a quick question today I was told that I could start my 2nd IVF cycle as soon as AF starts, would i need to fill in all the consent forms that myself and my partner filled in in March?  I haven't been given any news forms by the Lister so I just assumed that they had all the information they required? Can anyone clarify this for me?

Thanks


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Every clinic is different but at the one I go to I have to have a nurse consultation again before I can go for my second attempt. It might be a idea to ring yor clinic and ask them  

Good luck       
WTBAM


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Most only need to you complete the forms once per year so you should be ok but I would double check this all with your clinic.  You also need to ensure that yours and your partners HIV/Hep b& c bloods are up to date as these need to be valid (only valid for a year from testing).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone, that probably makes sense that you only need to fill them in once a year.  I should be ok as my last cycle was in March.


----------



## Happyhaze (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi

Im 32 and on my second IVF treatment im on the down period at present and although feeling quite heady im in very good spirits and it certainly does not seem as hard as the first time round.  Been speaking to a few people and it seems that the second time round seems to work a lot more.  Perhaps anyone is on the down DF? it would be good to hear how your feeling and some success stories aswell.  I failed last time as although I produced lots of sacks I actually only had 7 eggs and only two ended up being ok at grade 2.  Ive had my medication changed this time so very hopeful.


Have a great weekend.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Which clinic are you having treatment at as you may find there is already an active running thread for ladies having treatment there ?

You may also like to join the Cycle Buddies and chat to other members going through treatment at same time as you...here's the link to February/March cyclers (I'm assuming when you say you're on the "down period" that you're downregging at the moment)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123564.330

Also, why don't you post a message on the Introductions board & tell us a little bit more about yourself eg how old, how long ttc, what fertility issues you have etc...this will help us Moderators point you in the right direction around the boards and give you hints and tips on how to navigate the website...as well as "meet" other new members...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hiya Happyhaze.  I too am on my second cycle of IVF, and four days into down regging.  It would be great to chat more if you want too?  I am feeling a little flushed today, although nothing too much of a concern.  The process seems to be a lot quicker this time.  Maybe we know what to expect second time round.  I am on higher dosage of medication this time as I only produced four eggs, of which two fertilized and obviously, unfortunately did not work.  Where is your clinic?  I hope that you are ok.


----------



## Happyhaze (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All

Im with Barts and yes it is my downregging, I have my first scan on Monday to see how it is all going.  Im totally shattered though, could sleep for England at the moment.  I do however feel very positive, they to have changed my drugs which makes me feel confident and the injections are a lot easier this time.  Im also just trying to fit it into my every day life instead of last time everytime my stomach made a noise I thought something was happening!!!!

At least this time we know what to expect and what we are doing!!!  

Have you told all your family and stuff, I did last time but this time its a secret!!  They are wondering why im not drinking as much! ive told them its my new years re****ion which Im not sure my family beleive HE HE.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you're at Barts, why not join other members who are having treatment there  There's already an active running thread so here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125405.120

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi again.  Sorry I have not been around for a few days.  A few stress filled days to contend with!  I am still feeling flushed and hot.  Was so hot last night my DH refused to cuddle me! Also having trouble with my injections, it really feels like my skin has hardened up and refuses to let the needle go in !! Really bizarre and stings like hell!  So how are you doing?  I am 10 days in and no AF yet.  Although swollen stomach so maybe not too long now.  What about you?


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

we had a negative outcome of 1st cycle on 30.03.10   have been waiting for letter from hospital (GRI) to arrange follow up appointment to see what next and if any further investigations to be done or changes to tx before next cycle. 

Today I got a letter but all it says is it is important to start next cycle asap and to phone on first day of next AF to arrange tx, is this normal? I was under the impression they like to chat before starting again?

Obviously we are delighted that we are getting to try again so soon  , but I'm a little confused too   (nothing new there tho!) I will phone hospital on Monday and ask to speak to a nurse to check all is ok but any advice you ladies can offer would be most welcome?

Thanks and I hope you are enjoying the sunshine!

Suse x


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,
sorry that the first try was unsuccessful xx
My experience has always been that they advise a 3 month rest to get all the hormones out of your system before the next try. it has been usual to have a debrief / consultation in between too, to look at what happened, any lessons learnt and how to apply them to the next treatment. so i would query this, as it may be against your best interests to rush into a second go ... though i understand the temptation to do so!!
Louise


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Louise, 

I had thought there would be a chat between cycles too, I'll give them a phone on Monday and ask.

Suse


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to Moan, Just started on the LOVELY Buserlin Injections again, I'm on day 3 now, Just having a bad day, Me and Hubby are going through a bad patch (not IVF related) just general, as we all do from time to time. I feel quite unsupported (as it's my 3rd Cycle) aka me the battery hen. I know the drugs make us girls like this But hes showing me no support really, to top it off my Brother has started trying for a baby and I know.. Just KNOW she'll catch first month. 
I know it's the drugs talking (probably) but I feel quite alone at the moment, and dreading half way through my cycle I'll have to put my stage face on again, being joyful at someone elses pregnancy whilst killing inside, the worst part its my family and I feel guilty now for thinking it..! 
My last Cycle was in Oct. I sadly M/C at 6 weeks, so many mixed feelings. It's certainly not easy is it, 

Sorry to moan xxx  If anyone else is at the buserlin stage.. GOOD LUCK XXX


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Belle-bubble,

Just read your post and noticed you hadn't had a reply. Hope you are feeling better, this is a real rollercoaster ride we are on! I have had a bit of a weepy day today for no particular reason! Just feeling a bit tired and sorry for myself I think.

Where are you on your treatment now? I am day 9 of stimming with 225 Gonal F and Cetrotide. EC hopefully wed next week all going well.

sending you lots of love and luck    

Lynn x


----------



## louise36 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Belle

Im in exactly the same boat as you - mid way through our third cycle and Ive had some really rubbish days already! Thought Id be a bit more positive as at least we have a better chance doing this than trying on our own, however I dont! Im more scared of the aftermath of feeling awful for a couple of weeks as this is our last go using my eggs. Im low amh and it looks as though my eggs have packed up and left the building.  Im dreading that very soon im going to have to accept that I will never have my own biological child.  However, we are going to follow the donor egg route so all is not lost but even so its a bitter pill to swallow.

I have 4 pregnant friends at the mo and Ive not coped with that well at all.  One who knows how long we've been trying and what we've been through emailed me with the opening line of "I have some good news". And all i could think was How is that good news!!!?? I guess we lose a bit of sense of reality over it as unfortunatley people getting pregnant without problems is "normal", we just lose sight of that.  Try not to worry about your brother and try to focus on what your doing, let them get on with what theyre doing and you concentrate with your things.

Hope you and hub are getting on better, it can be hard as so much focus is on the IVF we forget to enjoy life and time with each other.  I think we're allowed to feel rubbish sometimes as to be in our situation is a bummer and I feel very alone at times as ive cut myself from all my friends.  I feel embarassed that theyve all managed it without any problems and we've been trying for 2.5 years and theyre all clearly still fertile and Im not! I feel like a failure.  Oh dear looks like im feeling a bit sorry for myself.

Anyway, we have to keep calm and carry on, I hope youre getting on ok with your stims.

We have EC for 21st Feb all being well.

Good luck 

Zxxxx


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, Thank you for all your lovely replies, I'm doing much better now, just having one of those days we all seem to get. I was abit harsh at the hubby..!  
I'm starting the stims on thurs, so all systems go! Eeek!! 

All the very best for your treatment, I hope it all goes really well   

Thanks again x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Belle,

Please to hear you are feeling better. We definately all have off days now and again. Hope all goes well with the stimming and you grow lots of lovely follies.

Zenalh, good luck for ec.

Lynn xx


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank You....  


You too...


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi belle, 

Why dont u join us on the cycle buddies board? we are under feb/march and we are feb fancies and march mellows, we are all at differnet stages, and all going thru the same emotions etc its a fab support...    

Hope to chat to you on there x x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

im on my 3rd ivf/icsi depends on hubbys sperm on day.Anyway Im on day 11 of d/r and have got my baseline scan on 1 march so hope alls well.Feel like this time is affecting me more in the sense that Ive had a heavy period where as i didnt get a period an they had to make me bleed with drugs.Ive had a cold the last few days so this hasnt helped (more tired) but hope this time its a success coz weve been now trying for 5 years plus also coz weve had to fund this one ourselves (so expensive).


----------



## sunshine40 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have recently signed up with FF.  Im having a really bad day today.  My treatment is over soon.  My husband thinks Im being irrational and NOT MYSELF!  He doesnt seem to realise how difficult this is.  I have to do a pregnancy test on Monday.  Im really scared about it.  I used to be upbeat about it all but its taking its toll on me and changing how I am as a person.  I found out that my cousin is expecting twins!! I just cried!!!

Its nice to know that Im not the only one   I just need some reasurance and for people to understand!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi me and Dh been trying to conceive for over & years! had our first failed ivf cycle in july and start my injections for round 2 in three weeks time (end of oct). We are doing the long protocol with Suprecur and menopur and i should be on the highest dose x  Just wondering if there is anyone starting the same time so we can be cycle buddies? My aim is to keep positive and hopeful x 
Good luck to you all and positive thoughts


----------



## chas_shaw (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Kirsty!

Thought I'd reply as I'm in the same situation. Myself and DH had a failed IVF earlier this year and I started sniffing today. I start injections in roughly 3 weeks time. I'm on Synarel and Menopur.

This time it will work for us I'm sure!  Let's stay positive together 

xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all
My 1st ivf failed and im about to start my 2nd. Come off BCP on the 30th and start stimming on the 6th Nov. 
Good luck    
xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I had my cycle abandoned this week   so I have my follow up in two weeks 25th, hoping to start again straight away as soon a AF arrives so timing wise that coud be the end of Oct for me too. 
I will probably be on the same short protocol of Synarel & Menopur.
Good luck to all
MJ1 xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Chas yeah we ll defo stay positive together! am doing long protocol and start injections (suprecur) on 30th oct! keeping my fingers crossed it works for us this time round and all of us! x   

Good luck Michelle and MJ1 x I feel relieved and anxious to be starting the process again but at least i know the procedures etc this time round!       
is anyone else doing long protocol? xx


----------

